# Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ART tests published on slrgear



## Aglet (Apr 3, 2014)

they traded a little overall sharpness for improved micro-contrast
the test-bench result here looks pretty good.

http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/30

smooth bokeh also a goal for Sigma's 50mm f/1.4 Art lens 

See about 2/3 the way down in this dpreview interview, or just search for "onion"

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/04/02/sigma-qa-part-i-ceo-kazuto-yamaki-explains-why-so-few-pentax-mount-lenses

I hope this makes Zeiss blush.


----------

